# تملك فيلتك الان في جنة الارض تركيا - يالوا بأسعار مميزة



## hala (9 أبريل 2013)

مشروع الوادي الأخضر تركيــــا- يالوا 




الموقع :
– يالوا يقع المشروع في محافظة يالوا بمنطقة أكوي بالقرب من تيرمال، ويقع على مرتفع يوفر للقاطنين الاطلالة البحرية والجبلية .

عدد الفلل: 42 فيلا سكنية

مساحات الفلل: 160 م2

مساحة الحدائق : تبدأ من 230 م2 لغايه 400 م2

مميزات المشروع:

- إطلالة جبلية وبحرية خلابة ومميزة جداً على السهول والأشجار الخضراء . 
مجمع متكامل محاط بسور مع إنارة بالكامل
يتوفر مدخلين للمشروع مع بوابة الكترونية لكل مدخل
خدمة أمن على مدار 24 ساعة
التصاميم الخارجية للفلل صممت على الطراز الأوروبي الجميل

الخدمات الترفيهية والاجتماعية المتوفرة بالمشروع:
صالة ألعاب رياضية 
حديقة أطفال 

مميزات الفيلا :
تشطيبات سوبر ديلوكس تصاميم داخلية تناسب الذوق العربي، 
وشكل خارجي للفيلا على الطراز الأوروبي.
الفلل مؤلفة من طابق أرضى وأول بالإضافة إلى روف.
حديقة خاصة لكل فيلا مزروعة ومحاطة بسور
مسبح خاص لكل فيلا
موقف خاص أمام الفيلا

طريقة الدفع : بالتقسيط على 42 شهر

موعد التسليم : بعد 20 شهر

للاستعلام هلا 00971505952350


----------

